# Why do you use a muzzleloader for deer?



## lampern (Sep 7, 2017)

To extend your season/hunting time, required by law where you hunt  or you just enjoy hunting with one?


----------



## Big7 (Sep 7, 2017)

To cheat on rifle season.


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 7, 2017)

I started ML when it doubled hunting time where I was living in the 90's.

4 weeks is better than 2.

Haven't done much MLing lately, but it's fun, slightly different.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 7, 2017)

I like the smell of burnt gun powder.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 8, 2017)

For The connection to the past and I enjoy he challenge of the ol side hammer .  I hunt with mine during rifle season a lot also. It's about the hunt for me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2017)

Because I like the old ways. I use both of my traditional muzzleloaders throughout the regular rifle season.


----------



## Minner (Sep 8, 2017)

For the extra hunting time. Used to be you didn't get near as much time to hunt (ie shorter seasons). Also there used to be some WMAs that had muzzleloader only hunts that I liked. These don't happen much any more and with the length of deer season now that's not much of an issue either. But I still love the feel of the ol Hawken in my hands and the big cloud of smoke the Pyrodex gives off, especially on a cool fall morning.


----------



## snuffy (Sep 8, 2017)

It is what I enjoy using.
Traditional.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 8, 2017)

I enjoy it immensely. The connection to the past, the smell of blackpowder smoke, the challenge, and it just feels right. It has to be traditional for me, I would not want a scoped inline if you gave me one free- it's just not the same for me. I have killed way more deer over the years with my muzzleloaders than every other weapon put together. Like Nic said, I often hunt with mine during rifle season. Trad muzzloaders with open sights are a perfect match for the tight places in the woods that I like to hunt. I'm not much of a field-sitter.


----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 8, 2017)

Because it's the most powerful/effective  weapon I can legally use for that part of the season.

Also,  it gives me the option of a bigger gun to go after public land hogs with during small game and Turkey season should I choose to do so.


----------



## deermaster13 (Sep 8, 2017)

I really enjoy using my Hawken and use it off and on all season.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 8, 2017)

In line muzzle loaders is cheating.

Most of the good one's shoot as good
as SOME center fire rifles.

IMO.. Should only be legal during "regular" rifle season.

Old skool TRUE muzzle loaders are a different story
and I can see the sport in that.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 8, 2017)

It's different and a chance to take an animal with some unknowns thrown in.  I have a list that I check off for each type of weapon I take a deer with.  This year it's my pistol muzzle loader and my SW 629 44


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2017)

Big7 said:


> In line muzzle loaders is cheating.
> 
> Most of the good one's shoot as good
> as SOME center fire rifles.
> ...




My 3 muzzleloaders shoot as good as my modern weapons, and I trust them to go off just like I do any gun I own.


----------



## killerv (Sep 8, 2017)

well heck....even a traditional is "cheating" when compared to a bow. And then you can say a compound is cheating over a recurve. It's 2017 people. Who cares as long as people are getting out and enjoying the outdoors.

I took two with an old kentucky rifle we had hanging over the fireplace. Then I went out and decked me out an encore. Took my nicest buck with it.


----------



## Darkhorse (Sep 8, 2017)

I grew up watching Davy Crockett, Daniel Boone and The Swamp Fox Francis Marion. My father was also a Civil War buff and we visited a lot of museums at different battlefields. The result is from an early age I have always been fascinated by traditional ML rifles.
I bought my first one, a caplock, in 1976 and a few years later a flintlock. Now I have 2 flintlocks, both built by me. And hunting with a rifle that you built yourself adds a lot to the experience.
I never got into this to extend my season. I got into it to hunt and shoot blackpowder. Some years I didn't even hunt the early ML season but I always hunt the regular season.
Taking a good buck with a flintlock is always a challenge but hunting the rut is the time to do it, so I spend at least 90% of my days hunting with my flintlock.
I like all types of guns. I have rifles from the .44 Ruger Carbine up to a .300 Win. Mag. and several calibers in between. I know if I want to hunt a powerline or clearcut the flintlock is not the best tool. But I have something in the guncase that will get the job done.
The only type ML I don't own and have never shot is an inline. They hold no interest for me whatsoever.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 8, 2017)

killerv said:


> well heck....even a traditional is "cheating" when compared to a bow. And then you can say a compound is cheating over a recurve. It's 2017 people. Who cares as long as people are getting out and enjoying the outdoors.
> 
> I took two with an old kentucky rifle we had hanging over the fireplace. Then I went out and decked me out an encore. Took my nicest buck with it.



Just don't call them "primitive weapons." I don't care what anybody else hunts with, but I care what I hunt with.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Sep 8, 2017)

Only for the extra days!

Not really my thing, but I can't hit with my bow at 200 yds.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 8, 2017)

Able to hunt one week earlier and it is legal during small game season on WMA's for hogs.


----------



## lampern (Sep 8, 2017)

The hog reasoning makes sense. I forgot about that.


----------



## shdw633 (Sep 9, 2017)

Because it is legal to use them in states that have shotgun only seasons.  Only one shot versus three but a lot more accurate out to 200 yards in my opinion.  I love to shoot them as well, I have four muzzleloaders from a 45 cal Omega to a Remington 700 Ultimate and wish the seasons were longer for them.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Sep 9, 2017)

Heck it's just fun!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 9, 2017)

Simply to have a longer season.


----------



## trial&error (Sep 16, 2017)

Because with traditional weapons you take careful aim as you only get the one shot.  I usually avoid rifle season when on public land.  Too many yahoos willing to send multiple shots at sounds in the woods.  Even ones wearing orange vests.


----------



## Steve-ALA (Sep 20, 2017)

Big7 said:


> In line muzzle loaders is cheating.
> 
> Most of the good one's shoot as good
> as SOME center fire rifles.
> ...



100% true


----------



## QuackAddict (Oct 8, 2017)

To be the back up gun for my 6 yo and his .243!


----------



## ProAngler (Oct 8, 2017)

Big7 said:


> In line muzzle loaders is cheating.
> 
> Most of the good one's shoot as good
> as SOME center fire rifles.
> ...



I have always thought this as well. Seems crazy to have a special season for them now that they have such advanced performance. Just open riffle a season a week earlier and if you like to muzzle load, then knock yourself out.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 8, 2017)

I hunt with my inline and 3x9 scope mostly to pizz off folks


Ok not really. I like the extra week.


----------



## blocky (Oct 8, 2017)

I started with them for the extra week of hunting and the extra wma hunts. But I soon found that making accessories and tuning my loads became a new hobby in itself. You get a special feeling of satisfaction when taking a deer with equipment you made yourself.


----------



## garveywallbanger (Oct 9, 2017)

Because its cool beans and it gets a rifle in my hands a week early.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 9, 2017)

I like how a 300  gr wreckin' ball hits game like a freight train! I've only been shooting BP for two and a half years now, and this fall I am leaning more and more towards carrying my ML as my primary rifle. It's bulky for hunting the mountains up here and might be a pain when going in deep, but I almost feel like it'd be worth it.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 10, 2017)

*re:*

I like to get out there early plus I continue hunting with it the first 3 or 4 weeks of the season.  I only need one shot anyway!!


----------



## coyotebgone (Nov 19, 2017)

*Sandbagger*



kmckinnie said:


> I like the smell of burnt gun powder.



I suspect the deer ain't got a chance, no matter what this guys is shooting


----------



## BarnesAddict (Nov 21, 2017)

I hunt with a muzzleloader, because I tear them up to bad throwing rocks, unless I throw left-handed.


----------

